# Laundry Detergent Debate...may be a redundant issue



## eponavet (Jan 10, 2013)

I looked back through recent threads, but if this is a repeat and someone wants to post a link to an old thread, I am all about efficiency and would be grateful 

That being said...making your own detergent versus buying BOGO/dollar store detergent. 

I can get detergent regularly for no more than $0.04/load by getting it at the dollar store ($1 for 32 loads - I use a bit more so I get about 25 loads for $1) or stocking up on BOGO's at Winn Dixie when the generics are on sale. In looking online, there are plenty of recipes and breakdowns for making your own....the cost does not seem to be below $0.04/load AND...you have to make it. Which takes time. For me, I have chosen to buy not make. 

But...I am definitely open to making a more "green" option - if it works well and is not ridiculously more expensive or time consuming. Balancing these things and learning more from others who may be making different choices is what I was hoping to discuss here - THANKS! :grouphug:


Link to one of the many online breakdowns for making your own:

http://happymoneysaver.com/making-your-own-laundry-detergent-worth-the-cost/#comments


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I make my own detergent. I did the numbers crunch a couple of years ago and was .02 load. I only use borax, washing soda and either fels naptha or zep. I use 2c washing soda 3c borax (due to REALLY hard water) and 2 bars of fels or 1 bar of zep. I chop the fels or zep then throw that and the borax and soda into the food processer (separate from the 1 used for food) and mix it for a few mins. It might take me 15 minutes from start to finish, if that. and lasts at least 6 months. My last batch I dated so I could find out how long it lasts and that was 8-5-13 and I have used a bit over 1/2. We wash about 1 load per day using 1 tbsn per load with a front loader. It works great as it cleans hubby's greasy work clothes and you can use a fels naptha bar as a spot treater . You can add essential oil to it so it smells nice but I haven't bothered with that. I cannot remember if I got that recipe off this site or "a frugal cup". ( I just doubled the original recipe)


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

lovemy4danes said:


> I make my own detergent. I did the numbers crunch a couple of years ago and was .02 load. I only use borax, washing soda and either fels naptha or zep. I use 2c washing soda 3c borax (due to REALLY hard water) and 2 bars of fels or 1 bar of zep. I chop the fels or zep then throw that and the borax and soda into the food processer (separate from the 1 used for food) and mix it for a few mins. It might take me 15 minutes from start to finish, if that. and lasts at least 6 months. My last batch I dated so I could find out how long it lasts and that was 8-5-13 and I have used a bit over 1/2. We wash about 1 load per day using 1 tbsn per load with a front loader. It works great as it cleans hubby's greasy work clothes and you can use a fels naptha bar as a spot treater . You can add essential oil to it so it smells nice but I haven't bothered with that. I cannot remember if I got that recipe off this site or "a frugal cup". ( I just doubled the original recipe)



I also use this recipe because hubby is sensitive to most store bought laundry and cleaning products. It's also cheaper for a 10 min prep. Here in Northern CA I get 4 bars and each box at Walmart for about $10. It lasts about 9 months for about .3 cents a load. I also use the products for floor cleaning I use 1 c borax 1 c washing soda and 1 tbs dish soap.


----------



## eponavet (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and information  I have a ton of BOGO's left, but will look into making some when I get low. 

We also have not the best well water, so not sure how the homemade stuff is for that, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

it doesn't take very long to prepare the soap, some of the steps can be skipped.  the hardest part is pouring it without making a very clean mess. i love the smell of the fels naptha, my soap needs no additional scents to smell great.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

My favorite homemade cleaner recipe! I started making my own over three years ago and have never looked back. I can't use most of the cheaper detergent brands, due to sensitivity, and the price of Tide is just ridiculous! Just remember to shake the bottle really good before each use, it does tend to separate. ~RM


----------



## Idahardy (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you use this recipe in HE machines?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use it in mine and it works great.


----------



## Idahardy (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay - thanks, Merks. 

Where do you find the fels naphtha?


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

My HE loves it. Sometimes store bought soap makes the washer smell and they tell you to buy the cleaning packs... Not needed with homemade soap. Washer smells good and clean giving us cleaner clothes. 

I find all my ingredients at Walmart cheapest prices for me.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

Idahardy said:


> Okay - thanks, Merks.
> 
> Where do you find the fels naphtha?


 
I get fels naptha from walmart. It is about $1 a bar here in NY.


----------

